# Leaking Hymer 1992 Window HELP!



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Mum and Dad are on holiday in france, and one of their 1992 Hymer 544 Windows is leaking like a sieve. Both the window and the rubber appear to be leaking. 

Could anyone provide an adress/ phone number of somewhere where they could get a replacement, they are currently located between Perpignan and Narbonne at Leucate Plage. 

Dads Mobile 0.7.7.5.8.2.5.0.0.6.6.

Many thanks on Dad's Behalf!

Thankyou....


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*dd*

hi, 
dont know of any hymer dealers, but a solution to get them around till they get back would be to have the window seales in the frame by a car glass repair dealer with bonded glass adhesive. 
It sets like rubber but not solid so is flexible have done this in the past and lasted for 12mnths no problem.

I know there is a Narbonne accessorie dealer in Narbonne on the way into town and round the corner so to speak is a motorhome dealer by the out of town shopping on the way to Gruissann and the Aires.

hope this helps.

Also try a plumbing shop and ask for water sealent that sets by water application, in the uk its called LSX by fernox and is trully great stuff or what about the marinas at gruissanne the french are masters at bodging repairs.

tramp


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Small application of Bodge tape has passed the rain test so the holiday can continue  

Not sure when we will next see the sun, we would of had better weather if we had stayed in the UK and gone to the New Forest! 10 days of holiday in the South of France and only two sunny days  Hope it improves next week.

On the leaking window front, don't worry Johns Cross, I will be phoning Glen to reseal the window when I get back.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

As a 'quick-fix' that will last - try ordinary external or bathroom clear mastic.


----------

